# Engine Color match



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I know this is a silly question...but I was always told a silly question is one not asked...so here I go. I am "patching" some rough spots on my older AF post war engine bodies. My question is...what is the appropriate paint match for these engines. I know there is a "engine black" color but wondering what others have found out. Any help appreciated...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

It's not such a silly question at all. I have several engines that could use a new paint job and I have no clue what would be appropriate. I am assuming you are attempting to keep the "vintage" characteristics of your engine maintaining it as original as possible? That has always been my intention as I do repairs and servicing. There are some vendors who sell what they claim to be matched paint for the old AF items. As I do a lot of business with Port Lines Hobby, I know they have a line of paints in the various colors that Gilbert used those many years ago. Engine black is one as well as the gray for the staiton bases and green for the station roofs -- plus many others I didn't mention. They market them in sprays and brush type so that you can choose which to purchase for your needs. Be forewarned, they are not inexpensive so be prepared for sticker shock. I would imagine if you did online searches, you might find others who also sell matching paints. The only thing is, I cannot give you my personal experience as I have not yet tried any of them. Perhaps someone on the Forum here has used them or found another source for these paints, because I will eventually need this info too. Keep us posted as you find more on this and thanks for asking the question.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll speak to my Lionel restorations (no AF experience). I use Krylon for black (on top of Krylon grey primer). Their flat black has little sheen. The satin black is suprisingly glossy, with substantial sheen. The gloss black has a bit more luster than the satin, but not much.

In my experience, the Krylon paint has a bit more flex/give (for durability) than comparable Rustoleum paint ... fewer chips, I think.

Plenty of suppliers for true, color-matched paint. But for black, you might try some test samples with off-the-shelf rattle cans.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> I'll speak to my Lionel restorations (no AF experience). I use Krylon for black (on top of Krylon grey primer). Their flat black has little sheen. The satin black is suprisingly glossy, with substantial sheen. The gloss black has a bit more luster than the satin, but not much.
> 
> In my experience, the Krylon paint has a bit more flex/give (for durability) than comparable Rustoleum paint ... fewer chips, I think.
> 
> ...


I second TJ's opinion on the Krylon rattle can option. 
There are only so many ways they can make a black paint.

I deliver to a bunch of places ( not brand name places) that make paint, for a different customer they just use a different label on the can but the paint is the same. That is for say Wall mart or Sears paint, stuff you can buy at a cheaper price. (just picked those 2 names I don't know where they get their paint from)

But at Rustoleum or Krylon plants their paint is theirs.
They don't make paint for others.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks to all. I've used Krylon before but didn't think to use it on the post war models. Will give it a shot...or two


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

daveh219 said:


> Thanks to all. I've used Krylon before but didn't think to use it on the post war models. Will give it a shot...or two


Just make sure you use the same primer.
Krylon use Krylon primer, Rustoleum use Rustoleum.

Some have had problems when they didn't.

Check out TJ's thread on his rebuilds, I think he shows the differences on the different blacks shades/finishes.
Like I said there are only so many ways that they can make black, you pick one that you like, It is your train.


----------

